
Spanish Polluted Air Long Before Industrial Revolution - ryan_j_naughton
http://www.laboratoryequipment.com/news/2015/02/spanish-polluted-air-long-industrial-revolution
======
iwwr
Wood burning creates quite a bit of indoor pollution. It gets worse for people
living where there aren't much trees, who resort to burning dung.

